
The Greenland ice sheet is melting unusually fast - privong
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2019/06/17/the-greenland-ice-sheet-is-melting-unusually-fast
======
southern_cross
"Greenland is currently losing 3bn tonnes of ice every day"

What they aren't telling you here is that it isn't then losing 3bn tonnes of
meltwater every day. Rather, most of the meltwater will stay pretty much where
it is and turn back into ice soon enough.

------
hsbaut76
Don't post paywall articles

~~~
southern_cross
Turn off Javascript if you can, then reload the page.

